# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Թեյերի տեսակներ

## Ֆրեյա

Շատ եմ սիրում թեյերի տարբեր տեսակներ փորձել, համերի հետ էքսպերիմենտներ անել, օրինակ, տարբեր համեմունքներ ավելացնելով։ 
Սև, կանաչ, մրգային հավելումներով, համեմունքներով, խոտաբուսային, բուժիչ, թե...
Երևի՝ ցանկացած բույսի վրա եռացրած ջուր լցնելուց թեյի նոր տեսակ ենք ստանում  :Jpit: 
Բայց հիմա ուզում եմ սկսել թեման մի տեսակիմասին խոսելով, որը վերջերս եմ հայտնաբերել /ուրիշները գուցե վաղուց են խմում  :Smile: /
Rooibos, նույն ինքը՝ Ռոիբուշ, նույն ինքը՝ Ռոտբուշ։
Սրա հազար ու մի տեսակ էլ կա... չեմ ուզում խորանամ ձանձրալի փաստերի մեջ...
Պարզվում է, բույս է, որը հարուստ է հազար ու մի տեսակ քիմիական տարրերով, մանավանդ խորհուրդ են տալիս բուսակերներին, քանի որ երկաթ է պարունակում։
Եւ կարևորը՝ չի պարունակում կոֆեին, այդ պատճառով երեխաներին էլ են խորհուրդ տալիս այս թեյից տալ։ Ինքը ընդհանրապես թեյ չէ, Աֆրիկայում աճող Rooibos բույսի կեղևից են ստանում...  
Էլ՞  :Wink:

----------

Kita (24.11.2009), yerevanci (18.06.2010), Հայկօ (24.11.2009), Հայուհի (14.05.2010), Ձայնալար (24.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (24.11.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ինչի սովորական սև թեյին ինչա եղել, որ երեխաներին չտան?

----------


## cold skin

Շատ եմ սիրում մելիսայով կանաչ թեյ /Melissa/.Մելիսա հունարենից թարգմանաբար նշանակում է մեղու, մեղր…Կա փոքրիկ հունական միֆ ըստ որի Մելիսան եղել Մելիսեյայի /Мелиссея/ դուստրը, ով Զևսին կերեկրել է կաթով և մեղրով, սովորեցրել մարդկանց՝ «ձեք բերել» մեղրը:
Աճում է ամռանը մինչև ուշ աշուն…
Մելիսսայի տերևները պարունակում են С, К վիտամիններ, եթերային յուղ: Ի դեպ հենց եթերային յուղը այս տերևին տալիս կիտրոնի թեթև բույր: նրան նոյնիսկ անվանում են սիրտ հանգստացնող, քանի որ հանգստացնում է նյարդերը, հատկապես կանանց նյարդերը :Wink: 
Ընդհանրապես մելիսան հենց համարվում է կանացի…

----------


## Հայկօ

> Երևի՝ ցանկացած բույսի վրա եռացրած ջուր լցնելուց թեյի նոր տեսակ ենք ստանում


Ան, այ էս իմ ամմմմենաչսիրած երևույթներից մեկն ա  ::}: : Թեյը մենակ թեյից են եփում ախր: Էն մնացածը՝ նանա, կարկադե, մատե և այլն, թեյ չեն, որովհետև... Որովհետև *թեյ* չեն, էլի  :Smile: : 

Թեմայի մեջ. տանել չեմ կարողանում բաց գույնի թեյերը, իսկ սպիտակ ու կանաչ ցանկացած թեյից միշտ խուսափում եմ: Առավել ևս չեմ սիրում, երբ սև թեյը բաց գույնի են սարքում: Ես որ թեյի համար գժվում եմ, ու հաստատ լավ թեյը գերադասում եմ ցանկացած սուրճ-մուրճից: Ու սիրում եմ, որ թեյը շա՜տ, շա՜տ մուգ ա լինում: Էնքան մուգ, որ թափանցիկ բաժակով թեյը պահես արևին ու արևը չտեսնես  :Jpit: :

Կանաչ թեյ սիրողներին չեմ հասկանում  :Sad: : Ախր ոնց որ տաք ջուր խմես:

Ի դեպ՝ մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ թեյի միջի կոֆեինը շատ ավելի լավ ա յուրացվում օրգանիզմի կողմից, քան սուրճի միջինը:

----------

Empty`Tears (25.12.2010), Yevuk (22.12.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Սև թեյը սիրում եմ կաթով խմել, իսկ կանաչը՝ մեղրով: Երկուսն էլ համով են ու ոչ մեկն էլ տաք ջուր չի  :Tongue:

----------

yerevanci (18.06.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Թեյ խմում եմ օրը երևի մինչև 4-5 բաժակ. Ամառն էլ գերադասում եմ թեյ խմել ծարավս հագեցնելու համար:
Ամենատարբեր բույրերով թեյերի սիրահար եմ  :Love:  չեմ սիրում անհամ ինչ-որ  տեղ էլ ձկան համ ունեցող կանաչ թեյ /կներեք իհարկե  :Pardon: 
Միշտ թեյերը խառնում եմ իրար տարբեր հոտեր ու համեր ստանալու համար, շատա դուրս գալիս բերգամոտի բույրը խառնած սև թեյի հետ կամ էլ հասմիկի բույրովը սևի հետ: 
Թեյի հաճելի դառնություն ու բույր եմ ստանում նաև թուրմին ավելացնելով մի քանի հատ, չգիտեմ գրական ոնց են ասում՝ Զիրա. :Smile: 
Թեյերիի մասնագիտացված խանութ մտնելուց այդ բույրերից խելագարվելու չափ լավ եմ զգում ինձ  :Love:

----------

Farfalla (24.11.2009), Rammstein (27.11.2009), Արամ (24.11.2009), Կաթիլ (27.11.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ան, այ էս իմ ամմմմենաչսիրած երևույթներից մեկն ա : Թեյը մենակ թեյից են եփում ախր: Էն մնացածը՝ նանա, կարկադե, մատե և այլն, թեյ չեն, որովհետև... Որովհետև *թեյ* չեն, էլի : 
> 
> Թեմայի մեջ. տանել չեմ կարողանում բաց գույնի թեյերը, իսկ սպիտակ ու կանաչ ցանկացած թեյից միշտ խուսափում եմ: Առավել ևս չեմ սիրում, երբ սև թեյը բաց գույնի են սարքում: Ես որ թեյի համար գժվում եմ, ու հաստատ լավ թեյը գերադասում եմ ցանկացած սուրճ-մուրճից: Ու սիրում եմ, որ թեյը շա՜տ, շա՜տ մուգ ա լինում: Էնքան մուգ, որ թափանցիկ բաժակով թեյը պահես արևին ու արևը չտեսնես :
> 
> Կանաչ թեյ սիրողներին չեմ հասկանում : Ախր ոնց որ տաք ջուր խմես:
> 
> Ի դեպ՝ մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ թեյի միջի կոֆեինը շատ ավելի լավ ա յուրացվում օրգանիզմի կողմից, քան սուրճի միջինը:


Քեզ լրիվ հասկանում եմ, Հայկօ ջան  :Tongue:   Փոքր ժամանակ ես մենակ սև թեյ էի խմում, երևի որովհետև ուրիշ թիթիզ թեեր չկային :Smile:  Ու շատ էի սիրում թեյ, հիմա էլ թեյագիժ եմ  :Blush: 
Ու ընդհանրապես ասած՝ թեյ կոչեցյալը հենց հատուկ բույս է՝ Կամելիա սինենսիս, լինում է մի քանի տեսակի, եւ տարբերվում է վերամշակման ձևերով, հիմնականում չորս տեսակ են ստանում՝ սև, կանաչ, սպիտակ եւ ուլոնգ: 
Իմ նշած ռոյբուշը թեյ չէ, ինչպես նաև թեյ չէ կարկադեն, մատեն, բոլոր այլ խոտաբույսերից ստացվող թուրմերը: 
Բաթումի "կանաչ Հրվանդանում" կար սովորական թեյի թուփ, նկարն էլ ունեմ, որ գտնեմ, կդնեմ  :Blush:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Սև, կանաչ թեյերից բացի սիրում եմ մեխակով ու դարչինով «թեյ», :Love:   Սիրում եմ նաև կարկադե: Երբեմն սև թեյի մեջ մի քիչ լուծվող սուրճ եմ լցնում:  :Love: 
Քանի որ կաթ չեմ սիրում, բուժական նպատակով օգտագործում եմ սև թեյ՝ մեջը կարագ ու մեղր: (Ոչ մի հոտ կամ համ էլ չի լինում  :Wink: )

----------

Կաթիլ (27.11.2009), Մանանա (14.05.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ան, այ էս իմ ամմմմենաչսիրած երևույթներից մեկն ա : Թեյը մենակ թեյից են եփում ախր: Էն մնացածը՝ նանա, կարկադե, մատե և այլն, թեյ չեն, որովհետև... Որովհետև *թեյ* չեն, էլի :


Իհարկե դրանք թեյ չեն, դրանք թուրմ են կամ տիսսան  :Wink: 

Սև թեյից մենակ սիրում եմ Էրլ Գրեյ (չնայած սրա կանաչն ավելի համեղ է) ու մեխակով/դարչինով թեյ, մնացած սև թեյերի նկատմամբ անտարբեր եմ: Մեկ էլ չինական Պու Էրհ սև թեյն եմ սիրում, որը շատերի համար զզվելիագույն երևույթ է, որովհետև հողի ու ձկան համուհոտ ունի  :LOL: 

Իսկ այ կանաչ, սպիտակ ու կապույտ (ուլունգ) թեյերի գիժ եմ, դրանց բոլոր տեսակները սիրում եմ ու շատ եմ օգտագործում:

Մի ժամանակ չափից դուրս շատ էի թեյ խմում, օր էր լինում մինչև 15 բաժակ խմում էի, էս վերջերս բավականին քչացրել եմ, որովհետև մասամբ անցել եմ սուրճի:

----------

Leo Negri (23.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Շատ եմ սիրում բերգամոտով սեւ թեյ:
Էս էլ բերգամոտը:.  :Smile: 


Նաեւ սիրում եմ հասմիկով կանաչ թեյ:

Բոլոր տեսակի թեյերը (ու նաեւ տարբեր թուրմերը) խմում եմ առանց շաքարի: Միայն սարքելուց առաջ լավ է լինում ամբողջ թեյամանինմ մի կես գդալ շաքարավազ լցնել, որը նպաստում է թեյի լավ լուծվելուն:

----------

yerevanci (18.06.2010)

----------


## Կաթիլ

Սիրում եմ սև թեյ (ինչքան սև-էնքան լավ), մեխակով ու դարչինով թեյ  :Love:

----------


## Katka

Ուրցով թեյն էլ լավ է: Բայց մի հարց էլի՝ մեղրը կանաչ թեյի հետ խառնելը նորմա՞լ է :Xeloq:

----------

yerevanci (18.06.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Ուրցով թեյն էլ լավ է: Բայց մի հարց էլի՝ մեղրը կանաչ թեյի հետ խառնելը նորմա՞լ է


Ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես նորմալ ասելով  :Think:  ես հաճախ եմ խառնում ու շատ համեղ ա  :Wink:

----------

yerevanci (18.06.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես նորմալ ասելով  ես հաճախ եմ խառնում ու շատ համեղ ա


Եսիմ, երեք անգամ այդ ձեւ փորձել եմ ու նենց մի տեսակ շշմել եմ: Ճնշման վրա ի՞նչ ազդեցություն կարող է թողնել:

----------


## Dayana

> Եսիմ, երեք անգամ այդ ձեւ փորձել եմ ու նենց մի տեսակ շշմել եմ: Ճնշման վրա ի՞նչ ազդեցություն կարող է թողնել:


Շատ արագ իջեցնում է ճնշումը:  :Smile:

----------

yerevanci (18.06.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ես շատ եմ սիրում մատե,դա շատ առույքացնող թեյա,դե Հայաստնում խմում եմ միայն մատե,իսկ երբ Նիդեռլանդներում եմ լինում խմում եմ իմ աճացրած մատեն ու կոկան,Կոկո դե մատե,ախ էլի ընկա նոստալգիա գիրկը,
հեսա իմ մատեն

----------

Adriano (19.06.2010), Kita (14.05.2010), kyahi (23.12.2010), Միքո (15.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.12.2010)

----------


## lili-4

Կանաչ թեյ
________________________________________
 Ներկայումս հայտնի է թեյի 6 հիմնական տեսակ (կանաչ, սպիտակ, դեղին, կապտականաչ, կարմիր և սև), բայց ամենահայտնին և ամենատարածվածը հավանաբար կանաչ թեյն է: Հաճախ ենք լսում այն մասին, թե ինչ օգտակար է այն առողջության ու երկարակեցության համար և ինչքան խնդիրներից ու հիվանդություններից է օգնում զերծ մնալ:
Ճապոնացի փորձագետները պարզել են, որ այն մարդիկ, ովքեր օրական խմում են առնվազն 9-10 բաժակ կանաչ թեյ, միջին հաշվով մոտ 5-7 տարով ավելի երկար էին ապրում, քան նրանք, ովքեր թեյ ավելի քիչ էին խմում: Փորձագետները նաև պարզել են, որ կանաչ թեյ սիրող մարդկանց շրջանում 25-30%-ով ավելի հազվադեպ են հանդիպում խոցային հիվանդությունները:
Ինչո՞ւ է կանաչ թեյն այդքան օգտակար
• Կանաչ թեյը հարուստ է մի շարք վիտամիններով` B, C, P, PP, K և այլն: Մասնագետները նույնիսկ ասում են, որ C վիտամինը կանաչ թեյի մեջ ավելի շատ է, քան նարնջի հյութի մեջ: Կանաչ թեյը հարուստ է նաև կալիումով, յոդով, ցինկով և ֆտորով, և այս բոլոր հանքանյութերը դրական ազդեցություն ունեն սրտանոթային համակարգի վրա, նաև լավացնում են վահանագեղձի աշխատանքը և ամրացնում ատամները:
• Մասնագետները նաև հայտնաբերել են, որ կանաչ թեյը հարուստ է հակաօքսիդանտ նյութերով, որոնք կանխում են ուռուցքների աճը և ալերգիկ երևույթները:
• Կանաչ թեյի հաճախակի օգտագործումը լավացնում է մարսողությունը, ուստի մասնագետները խորհուրդ են տալիս խմել այն ճաշելուց առաջ: Բացի այդ, կանաչ թեյում պարունակվող որոշ նյութեր արագացնում են նյութափոխանակությունը, ինչը օգնում է ազատվելու ավելորդ քաշից:
• Ինչպես արդեն ասացինք, կանաչ թեյը հարուստ է P վիտամինով: Այն բարձրացնում է օրգանիզմի դիմադրողականությունը տարբեր վարակների նկատմամբ: Այդ իսկ պատճառով կանաչ թեյը կարելի է և նույնիսկ անհրաժեշտ է խմել մրսածության, գրիպի ժամանակ:
• Կանաչ թեյը կարող է նաև պայքարել ճառագայթման դեմ և հանել օրգանիզմից վտանգավոր ռադիոակտիվ նյութերը: Բացի այդ, կանաչ թեյը լավ է մանավանդ այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր շատ ժամանակ են անցկացնում համակարգչի կամ հեռուստացույցի առջև. կանաչ թեյը չեզոքացնում է ճառագայթումը:
• Մասնագետները խորհուրդ են տալիս տղամարդկանց անպայման օրական գոնե մեկ բաժակ կանաչ թեյ խմել, քանի որ այն կանխում է շագանակագեղձի խոցի առաջացումը:
• Կանաչ թեյը (թաց հատիկները` թեյը խմելուց հետո) կարելի է օգտագործել ատամի մածուկի փոխարեն, և դա նկատելիորեն կամրացնի ձեր ատամները: Այս մեթոդը շատ տարածված է Ճապոնիայում. երիտասարդ մայրերը իրենց երեխաների ատամները մաքրում են կանաչ թեյով (եթե անգամ երեխան մի քանի թեյի հատիկ կուլ տա, ոչինչ չի լինի):
• Ատամնացավի դեպքում կանաչ թեյը նույնպես կարող է օգնել: Թունդ կանաչ թեյի թուրմին ավելացրեք մի քիչ տրորած սխտոր: Այս խարնուրդը որոշ ժամանակ պահեք բերանում, և ատամնացավը նկատելիորեն կթուլանա:
Հիշեք, որ կանաչ թեյը պետք է խմել տաք, բայց ոչ այրող: Սառը կանաչ թեյ խմել նույնպես չարժե, քանի որ այն կարող է ավելորդ խորխի առաջացման պատճառ դառնալ:

----------

Empty`Tears (25.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (14.05.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

ես գրեթե 3 տարի թեյի անուն չեմ ուզեցել լսել, տանել չէի կարողանում :Bad: 
Բայց հիմա շաատ եմ սիրում, նամանավանդ դարչինով ու մեխակով թեյ...մմմմ...համովա :Smile:  հաա, մեկ էլ սիրում եմ կարամելով թեյ /սենց թիթիզը կա մի հատ, կարամելից սրտիկներով :Love: / ու տենց... :Smile:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (14.05.2010), Միքո (14.05.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

Բժիշկները,  հատկապես  ամռանը,  խորհուրդ  են  տալիս  ավելի  շատ  թեյ  խմել,  թեկուզ  սառը  վիճակում,  որովհետև  շատ  լավ  հագեցնում  է  ծարավը  ու  նաև  օգտակար  է (հետո  էլ  ասում  են  երկու  երնեկ  մի  տեղ  չի  լինում :LOL: )

իսկ  ես  նախընտրում  եմ  գրեթե  բոլոր  տեսակի  թեյերը,  նայած  տրամադրության,  բայց  ամենաշատ  սիրում  եմ  կանաչ  թեյի  վիշապաթեյ  տարատեսակը,  շատ  յուրահատուկ  համ  ունի

----------

Ձայնալար (19.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Վերջին կես տարվա ընթացքում երեք թեյ եմ հայտնաբերել, որոնց համար ուշքս գնում է:

Դրանցից մեկը Թի Քուան Յին, Oolong տեսակն է, որը համարվում է կիսաֆերմենտացված թեյ,  եւ սև թեյ՝ գրինֆիլդի արտադրության՝ ամանորյա թեյ նարնջով, դարչնով ու մեխակով...  :Nyam: 

Մեկ էլ մի քանի անգամ Պու Էր եմ խմել: Թեյարանի մատուցողուհուն խնդրեցինք ամենատարօրինակ համերն ունեցող թեյերից մեզ ցույց տալ, Պու Էրը ցույց տվեց, եւ հավելեց, որ մեզ դուր չի գա, քանի որ ձկան հոտ է գալիս...
Բերեցին.. ահավոր ապխտած սիգի հոտ ընկավ, բայց հետո որ խմեցի, զգացի, որ ոնց-որ ծառի կեղևի ուժեղ հոտ գա ու շատ հաճելի, յուրահատուկ թեյ էր... Նենց կխմեի հիմա.. էս ապուշ պակեծիկով ահմադի փոխարեննն  :Sad:

----------

kyahi (23.12.2010), Leo Negri (23.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.12.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Վերջին կես տարվա ընթացքում երեք թեյ եմ հայտնաբերել, որոնց համար ուշքս գնում է:
> 
> Դրանցից մեկը Թի Քուան Յին, Oolong տեսակն է, որը համարվում է կիսաֆերմենտացված թեյ,  եւ սև թեյ՝ գրինֆիլդի արտադրության՝ ամանորյա թեյ նարնջով, դարչնով ու մեխակով... 
> 
> Մեկ էլ մի քանի անգամ Պու Էր եմ խմել: Թեյարանի մատուցողուհուն խնդրեցինք ամենատարօրինակ համերն ունեցող թեյերից մեզ ցույց տալ, Պու Էրը ցույց տվեց, եւ հավելեց, որ մեզ դուր չի գա, քանի որ ձկան հոտ է գալիս...
> Բերեցին.. ահավոր ապխտած սիգի հոտ ընկավ, բայց հետո որ խմեցի, զգացի, որ ոնց-որ ծառի կեղևի ուժեղ հոտ գա ու շատ հաճելի, յուրահատուկ թեյ էր... Նենց կխմեի հիմա.. էս ապուշ պակեծիկով ահմադի փոխարեննն


Վայ, երեքն էլ իմ սիրած թեյերից են:  :Love: 

Թվինինգում ամեն անգամ երբ Պու Էր էի պատվիրում կողքիս նստածները մի կիլոմետր հեռու էին փախնում հոտի պատճառով  :Jpit:  Բայց ճիշտն ասած էդ ձկի հոտը ես չեմ առնում, երևի արդեն սովորել եմ, ավելի շուտ հողի ու ծառի հոտ ունի ու շատ հաճելի համ ա:

Ուլոնգները շատ եմ սիրում, բայց դրանց էժանանոցները խմելու բան չեն, իսկ լավ Ուլոնգները բավականին թանկ հաճույք են:

Իսկ Գրինֆիլդի ամանօրյա թեյը լրիվ  :Love:  է, շատ լավն ա բուրմունքն ու համը:

Գրինֆիլդից մեկ էլ շատ եմ հավանում նարնջի ու լոտուսի կանաչ թեյը, շատ նուրբ համ ունի:

----------

Leo Negri (23.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (23.12.2010), Ֆրեյա (22.12.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Վայ, երեքն էլ իմ սիրած թեյերից են: 
> 
> Թվինինգում ամեն անգամ երբ Պու Էր էի պատվիրում կողքիս նստածները մի կիլոմետր հեռու էին փախնում հոտի պատճառով  Բայց ճիշտն ասած էդ ձկի հոտը ես չեմ առնում, երևի արդեն սովորել եմ, ավելի շուտ հողի ու ծառի հոտ ունի ու շատ հաճելի համ ա:
> 
> Ուլոնգները շատ եմ սիրում, բայց դրանց էժանանոցները խմելու բան չեն, իսկ լավ Ուլոնգները բավականին թանկ հաճույք են:
> 
> Իսկ Գրինֆիլդի ամանօրյա թեյը լրիվ  է, շատ լավն ա բուրմունքն ու համը:
> 
> Գրինֆիլդից մեկ էլ շատ եմ հավանում նարնջի ու լոտուսի կանաչ թեյը, շատ նուրբ համ ունի:


 Այսինքն ոնց? Էն սովորական թեյը լավը չի?... 
Թանկերը չեմ փորձել, ինչ կա, դա եմ փորձել :ՃՃՃՃ Բայց ինձ շատ է դուր գալիս... Համը ոնց որ իսկական թեյի համ լինի ու ոչ կանաչ ա ոչ սև, ամենաշատը դա ա դուրս գալիս  :Smile:  

Իդեպ, տարբեր տեյ արտադրողների նույն թեյի համերը կարող են տարբերվել... Երևի արդեն ամեն մեկն իր նախընտրությունների համապատասխան պետք է ընտրի, ըստ համի...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Այսինքն ոնց? Էն սովորական թեյը լավը չի?... 
> Թանկերը չեմ փորձել, ինչ կա, դա եմ փորձել :ՃՃՃՃ Բայց ինձ շատ է դուր գալիս... Համը ոնց որ իսկական թեյի համ լինի ու ոչ կանաչ ա ոչ սև, ամենաշատը դա ա դուրս գալիս  
> 
> Իդեպ, տարբեր տեյ արտադրողների նույն թեյի համերը կարող են տարբերվել... Երևի արդեն ամեն մեկն իր նախընտրությունների համապատասխան պետք է ընտրի, ըստ համի...


Թեյարանների միջին ու թանկ ուլոնգները սովորաբար լավն են լինում: Մի երկու անգամ խանութից տարբեր ֆիրմաների ուլոնգ էի առել (ափսոս չեմ հիշում ումն էր), բավականին էժան 500-800դր ու զզվելի համ ունեին: Բայց մի անգամ 3000դր-անոց ուլոնգ էի առել դրախտային համ ուներ  :Love: 

Ուլոնգը սովորաբար նկարագրում են սև թեյ՝ կանաչ թեյի համով, բայց ինքը սևի ու կանաչի արանքն ա ընկնում:

Ի դեպ աշխարհի ամենաթանկ թեյը Տիեգուանյին ուլոնգն է, որի 1կգ-ը մոտավորապես $3000 է  :Smile:

----------

Empty`Tears (25.12.2010), Gayl (22.12.2010), Inna (23.12.2010), Ֆրեյա (22.12.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

:Jpit: )) Ես չգիտեմ իմ խմածը որն էր, բայց լավ է  :Jpit: )) Դե հաստատ 3000 դոլլարանոցը չէր  :Hands Up:

----------


## AMzone

իմ սիրած թեյերը,...

Լոպեղա.   (հատապտուղների տերևներից)
Սակուրա.   (ճապոնական բալի ծաղիկներից)
Մելանժ    (հայկական մրգերի խառնուրդ, կարկադե)

----------


## Leo Negri

Պուէրի համար խելքս իմը չի: Գերադասաբար փոքր թեյնիկով, մի ափի մեջ տեղավորվող բաժակով:

Շատ եմ սիրում չինական վառոդային թեյ: Եթե իրան խառնել անանուխի հետ ու մի քիչ մեղր ավելացնել, շատ թունդ բան կստացվի:

Սիրում եմ նաև կանաչ ժասմինով, նամանավանդ քնելուց առաջ: Սկսեցի օգտագործել, քանի որ ժասմինը երազները շատ իրականա դարձնում, ու տենց էլ սովորեցի:

Էլի կան, բայց դե առաջինը սրանք մտքիս էկան: Թղթից պակետով թեյ չեմ սիրում, բայց չեղած տեղը խմում եմ: Լեկցիաներին խմում եմ լիմոնով կանաչ սառը թեյ:




> Ուլոնգը սովորաբար նկարագրում են սև թեյ՝ կանաչ թեյի համով, բայց ինքը սևի ու կանաչի արանքն ա ընկնում:


Ի դեպ, վերջին "գ"ն չի արտասանվում: Ոնց որ ասենք Beijing քաղաքի անվան մեջ: "long"-ը պեկինյան դիալեկտով արտասանվումա լուն: Թեյի անուննա ուլուն կամ ուլունչա, թարգմանաբար նշանակումա սև վիշապ, սև վիշապի թեյ:

----------

ars83 (24.12.2010), kyahi (23.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.12.2010), Ֆրեյա (23.12.2010)

----------


## Universe

Ես ու թեյը, էտ ոնց որ ասենք, ոնց որ Շառապովան ու Իգլեսիասը, կամ ասենք Գարի մուռն ու իրա կիթառը, կամ ասենք Սթիվեն Սթիլբերգն ու իրա Տիտանիկը, կամ, ոնց որ լեոնարդո Դա Վինչին ու իրա Ջոկոնդիկը, Մի խոսքով, ոնց որ Նու պագաձին ու Զայացը, այ էտ կարգի սիրում ենք իրար: Դեռ 4-5 տարեկանից սկսած օրը 3 բաժակից պակաս թեյ չեմ խմում:
Սիրում եմ թեյ խմելուց կամ կոմպի մոտ լինել, կամ լուսամուտի, կամ էլ կոմպի դեսկթոփին լուսամուտի նկարնեմ դնում, ու 2-ը մեկում...
Այ օրինակ  եգիպտական թեյ եմ մի քանի անգամ խմել ինչ որ ծաղիկներից պատրաստված, որ համը շատա դուրս եկել: Չինական թեյնելա ի տարբերություն չինական iPhone ի դուրս եկել... լավն ա էլի... Հայկականներից էն մեր ավանդական Akbar նեմ սիրում, մեկ էլ որ նենց հավեսով մուգ կարմիր գույնա ստացվում :Smile:

----------

Inna (23.12.2010), Ֆրեյա (23.12.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Պուէրի համար խելքս իմը չի: Գերադասաբար փոքր թեյնիկով, մի ափի մեջ տեղավորվող բաժակով:


Հա, իսկապես շատ «էքստրեմալ» լավ իմաստով թեյ ա, ուրիշ էլ ինչից էդ տիպի համ կառնես? Ոչմիբանից..  :Jpit:  Շատ-շատ, եթե տակառիկների մեջ մի 150 տարի կոնյակ պահես... Այ էդպիսի հարուստ համ ունի եթերային յուղերի...  :Smile: 

Կարծում եմ, էս թեյերի համար շատ կարևոր ա պատրաստման եղանակը: Մի քանի տեղ խմել են, համերը տարբերվել են զգալիորեն: Ընդհանրապես, երևի թե
կավից փոքրիկ թեյնիկի մեջ պատրաստելը ճիշտ է, ու լավ կլինի ջուրն էլ մաքուր լինի ու ոչ պլաստիկից թեյնիկի մեջ եռացրած...
Ամենաչսիրածս բանն ա, որ թեյից ջրի հոտեր են գալիս....




> Շատ եմ սիրում չինական *վառոդային* թեյ: Եթե իրան խառնել անանուխի հետ ու մի քիչ մեղր ավելացնել, շատ թունդ բան կստացվի:


Եթե գանփաուդերի հետ ես կանաչ, դա էլ ա իմ սիրելի թեյերի ցուցակում...  :Smile:  ես դրանից թութունի հոտ եմ առնում, ոնց թր սիգարետի թեյ խմես  :Ok:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> ....Հայկականներից էն մեր ավանդական Akbar նեմ սիրում, մեկ էլ որ նենց հավեսով մուգ կարմիր գույնա ստացվում


Նկատի ունես Կարկադեն, թե էն հայկականա պակեծիկով թեյերը, որ մի վարկյանում դառնում են մոոււգգգ-սևև-կարմիիրր...
 :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Եթե գանփաուդերի հետ ես կանաչ, դա էլ ա իմ սիրելի թեյերի ցուցակում...  ես դրանից թութունի հոտ եմ առնում, ոնց թր սիգարետի թեյ խմես


Գանփաուդերն էլ եմ սիրում  :Love: 

Գանփաուդերի հատիկներն ինչքան փայլուն ու փոքր լինեն, էդքան լավն են ու բարձր որակի: Ու բարձրորակ գանփաուդերը պետք է պարտադիր ձեռքով ոլորած լինի  :Smile:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Հա, իսկապես շատ «էքստրեմալ» լավ իմաստով թեյ ա, ուրիշ էլ ինչից էդ տիպի համ կառնես? Ոչմիբանից..  Շատ-շատ, եթե տակառիկների մեջ մի 150 տարի կոնյակ պահես... Այ էդպիսի հարուստ համ ունի եթերային յուղերի...


Ինքը, մետաբոլիզմը արագացնելուց բացի, նաև ցանկացած ռեդբուլլից լավա ուշքի բերում ու թարմ ուժեր տալիս: + ծանոթ չինացիք ասում են, որ մարսողության համարա լավ:




> Եթե գանփաուդերի հետ ես կանաչ, դա էլ ա իմ սիրելի թեյերի ցուցակում...  ես դրանից թութունի հոտ եմ առնում, ոնց թր սիգարետի թեյ խմես


Ես կասեի ծխի, ոչ թե թութունի:

Ի դեպ, համերի մասին: Մի հատ մարքեթինգի դասախոս ունեինք, ինչ որ թունդ թեյերի խանութների ցանցի մարկետոլոգների շեֆն էր: Պատմում էր, որ ահագին զարմացած էր, երբ իրանք հարցում արին իրանց գնորդներից, ու պարզվեց, որ վերջիններս շոկոլադի համով թեյ են ուզում: Ու որ հետո ինչ երկար են համապատասխան թեյ ման էկել, ու ինչ դժվարությամբ են էդ համը ավելացրել:

----------


## Shah

Ուզում եմ սենց մի թեյ ներկայացնեմ, կներեք չխորանամ/չկարդամ էս սաղ գրածները... 
Խմում էի ու հիշեցի էս թեմայի մասին: Ասում են հրաշքներ ա կատարում... ))
http://s39.radikal.ru/i084/1012/e5/7e8de2237899.jpg
http://s011.radikal.ru/i316/1012/d7/1adffaf23a43.jpg

----------


## paniaG

> Ուզում եմ սենց մի թեյ ներկայացնեմ, կներեք չխորանամ/չկարդամ էս սաղ գրածները... 
> Խմում էի ու հիշեցի էս թեմայի մասին: Ասում են հրաշքներ ա կատարում... ))
> http://s39.radikal.ru/i084/1012/e5/7e8de2237899.jpg
> http://s011.radikal.ru/i316/1012/d7/1adffaf23a43.jpg


Առաջին նկարը նմանա Կառկադե անունով թեյի,եթե հենց դա է, ապա ասեմ, որ համեղ է շատ, նույնիսկ սառը վիճակում,էնպես է առույգացնո՜ւուուոմ ու հաշվի առնելով իմ զգայունությունը նման բաների հանդեպ,կարող եմ ասել որ իրոք* հրաշքներ ա կատարում*

----------


## Shah

Նույն թեյն ա` առաջին և երկրորդ նկարում, թե սառը թե տաք վիճակում շատ համեղ ա: Շատ մուգ կարմիր գույն ա ստանում արդեն 5 րոպեից:

----------


## paniaG

> Նույն թեյն ա` առաջին և երկրորդ նկարում, թե սառը թե տաք վիճակում շատ համեղ ա: Շատ մուգ կարմիր գույն ա ստանում արդեն 5 րոպեից:


Ուրեմն իմ ասած թեյն ա,կարմիր գույն ա ու մի թեթև թթվաշ համ ունի,թերթիկներն էլ եմ փորձել մի անգամ :Blush:

----------

Shah (25.12.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ուզում եմ սենց մի թեյ ներկայացնեմ, կներեք չխորանամ/չկարդամ էս սաղ գրածները... 
> Խմում էի ու հիշեցի էս թեմայի մասին: Ասում են հրաշքներ ա կատարում... ))
> http://s39.radikal.ru/i084/1012/e5/7e8de2237899.jpg
> http://s011.radikal.ru/i316/1012/d7/1adffaf23a43.jpg


Կարկադե ա, անգլերեն կարկադեն hibiscus ա  :Smile:

----------

paniaG (25.12.2010), Shah (25.12.2010)

----------


## Empty`Tears

Հայկ, ես պատկերացնում եմ հիմա ինչ առողջ ստամոքս ունես  :Blink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայկ, ես պատկերացնում եմ հիմա ինչ առողջ ստամոքս ունես


Բայց էդ թեյերի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի  :Jpit: 

Ի դեպ հիմա թեյից անցել եմ սուրճի, ինչը հեչ լավ չի, առաջ օրը մի 15 բաժակ թեյ էի խմում, հիմա մի 5 բաժակ սուրճ  :Sad:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Բայց էդ թեյերի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի 
> 
> Ի դեպ հիմա թեյից անցել եմ սուրճի, ինչը հեչ լավ չի, առաջ օրը մի 15 բաժակ թեյ էի խմում, հիմա մի 5 բաժակ սուրճ


 :Jpit:  ճիշտ ես … կապ չուներ 
չէ, էդ հեչ լավ չի, թեյը հազար անգամ լավ ա, քան սուրճը, ոչ սուրճ եմ խմել ոչ էլ թեյ, բայց էս վերջին մի քանի ամսում սկսել եմ թեյ խմել … ու արդեն սովորություն ա մոտս դարձլ ՝ շատ լավ ա  :Smile: 
բայց նայի, չգիտեի, որ չի կարելի սառը խմել, ես միշտ սպասում եմ սառի, որ ուղղակի խմեմ՝ ստամոքսիս համար, էս թեմայում կարդացի, որ պետք ա տաք խմել …
ապրեք …

----------


## Էլիզե

ես շատ եմ սիրում Greenfield-ի թեյերից Christmas Tea-ն... հանգստացնող, ջերմացնող համ ունի...  :Nyam: 



 մի խոսքով` հակաՏՎԱՅՏԵՑՆՈՂ թեյ է  :LOL:

----------

